# Neoregelia lilliputiana flowers?



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

This is my Neoregelia lilliputiana (my favorite Brom) I was wondering if anyone has these, and if in this pic it is starting to flower or is this new leaf growth? You can kinda see its little pup comming up behind the back two leaves in the 2nd pic.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

definitely getting ready to flower pretty soon you will have i think 3-5 flowers at a time for a short time.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Awsome!!! Its hard to find pictures of these flowering; I found a few but they were really small and hard to tell. This thing grows like crazy cant wait to see the flowers Ill post the pics on this thread when the pop open.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Your plant looks more like a Cryptanthus than a Neo but I guess that could be cultural. Notice how the tips fold downward.

Here's a picture on Tropiflora's site of a plant in flower.

http://www.tropiflora.com/creport/cr16-1/403.jpg


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

that's what I was going to say ^ the plant is way too open to be a neoregelia. But it's sure is a lovely plant


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive got an ampullacea thats growing like that-growth caused by habitat conditions and probably very young when removed from parent plant


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

About 90% of the Neo. lilliputiana pups I have that rise from the parents start off with this flat, rotate looking leaf arrangement. Perfectly normal.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

do they then go vert like the new pics on your site? Neat looking growth habit


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

I got it from T&C Terrariums and the picture on thier site didnt look anything like the plant I got; their pic looked more like a vertical growing plant. You cannot see in this pic but it is getting a lot taller growin up wards at the first set of leaves. What ever it is I love the way it looks! Hope to get some flower pictures for you all in a few days maybe.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

*Neoregelia lilliputiana Blooming*

Well it finally bloomed so heres a couple pics for ya'll; Ill be adding more as it gets more flowers.





































Hers a whole tanke shot for ya


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice! I didn't know they popped out of the cup so far. That's pretty cool. I've been waiting for mine to flower but judging by the size of your lilliputian buds mine will still be a bit of time.


----------

